
Data Protection Mistakes to Avoid for Startups - di_ra22
https://blog.digitalogy.co/data-protection-mistakes-to-avoid-for-startups/
======
di_ra22
In particular, small business owners that are operating at 100 miles an hour
to get their business off the ground, tend to forget about the importance of
data protection. So, if you’re a startup and you haven’t put much thought into
your data protection yet, it’s always a good idea to get a strong system in
place right from the very start.

